# Dangerous Clipper On EbaY !!!!!!



## TheEngineer (22 July 2008)

A warning to anyone who has recently purchased a new horse clipper on E Bay. As an engineer with many years experience in the clipping machine business I occasionally come across Items which are dangerous and this is the case. There is a rash of machines available currently on E Bay, one of which causes me extreme concern. The seller is based in Hong Kong and has sold a few of these machines into the UK (I have checked his sales stats) Having stripped one of these machines down, they lack vital insulation between the motor and the head, which would stop the user/horse receiving a lethal shock, in the event of a short circuit. They also lack other components required to stop interference and therefore would not comply with UK legislation. They are currently being sold at a ridiculously cheap £38 plus £32 delivery. So if you have bought one, please feel free to PM me for more info. Please let me make this plain, my reason for drawing this to the attention of H and H forum users is purely of safety. If people want to buy cheap and nasty clippers, that is purely their choice, but even cheap clippers need to be safe.

Happy Riding to all!

The Engineer

"Sometimes I lay awake at night and think, where did it all go wrong? Then a little voice says. It will take more than one night!!!"


----------



## rema (22 July 2008)

Thanks for the warning.Hey do you fix clippers for a living??.I have some broken ones??.


----------



## Fantasy_World (22 July 2008)

I think your post is very very important and informative and I truly believe you should inform trading standards about your findings. It may also pay for Horse Magazine or Horse and Hound to do further research on this story as well. By the sounds of it a full investigation is needed. If these machines break conventional health and safety measures ( as they do sound to) then I think it is vital that an investigation can take place to determine and prove the level of risk to people and horses and the correct procedures followed to ensure that these machines are not allowed in the UK again. I should think even on a global level the manufacturers of these clippers should be investigated and either be told to make them safe or else cease their manufacture.
I thankyou for your post though.
I also would like to know if you repair clippers as well because I would like a quote on a pair of liveryman arena plus clippers I bought to repair, was told the armature needed replacing?
If you can help could you please pm me thanks
Caroline


----------



## henryhorn (23 July 2008)

I think you might find the person posting this does indeed fix and sell clippers for a living... but they are probably right, anything that cheap may kill you or your horse.


----------



## Patches (23 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

I also would like to know if you repair clippers as well because I would like a quote on a pair of liveryman arena plus clippers I bought to repair, was told the armature needed replacing?

Caroline 

[/ QUOTE ]

Caz - Have you contacted Glovers in Fenton? They do all makes of clippers for servicing/repairs.

I have always found them very reasonable.


----------



## Fantasy_World (23 July 2008)

Thanks Patches I had forgotten about them. I will pop in and see what they say. I didn't pay that much for them so if the work isn't going to cost too much it will be worthwhile.

Caz


----------



## kbsaff (23 July 2008)

Have you emailed this to the person they were sold to on Ebay?


----------



## nuffield (23 July 2008)

have you told Trading Standards?


----------



## TheEngineer (24 July 2008)

Hi to all, thanks for your replies and a little clarification.

The particular clippers concerned, take "Wolseley" "Liveryman" and "Liscop" blades. The body of the machine is black with an alloy head and the motor is a poor copy of a "Heinegar Handy".

I am very happy to give free advice on the forum wherever possible, I work for one of the big clipper manufacturers and will not state who, because I am giving impartial advice and not "plugging" my firms brand. I am also not "touting" for business and would happily refer custom to some of the dealers we supply, that I know do repairs and are competent and give good service.

We are all seeing a "rash" of electrical goods, clippers just one of them. Appearing through the joys of the internet, E bay and Internet Traders, offering "cheap deals". Sadly, we all want "cheap" and especially in these recessive times, money is tight. So these cheap machines appeal on price, but please as prospective purchasers try and think "outside the box" ask yourself the following questions before you buy.

1) Is the supplier local to you?
2) Is the machine a "Brand" you have heard of?
3) Do you know someone who has bought and successfully used one?
4) Does the seller offer service/repair/spare parts and service facilities?
5) Is the supplier from the UK or EU?
6) Is the machine a similar price, or close to the price, of a branded UK product?

If the answer to any of the former questions is NO, then there is a reason.
Invariably the reason is that the clipper is poor quality and has not had the technical expertise invested in its construction to make it reliable. Or, does not have the backing of a major company, who are prepared to stand by and honour warranty on it. 

Advice from me is free, because the world is too full of people who want to charge for everything...


----------



## pelly (24 July 2008)

We bought soe "cheap and nasty" (as you put it) Clippers from a Saddlery auction.
My Dad though, is a Fully qualified  with 50 + enginnering experience. He was a Electrical Engineer/ Tool room Foreman at , what was Thorn EMI. His got letters after his name. We paid £50 for our Hieneger clippers but Dad done a complete check on everything electrical in them and when they break down, hes the one to repair them


----------



## neigh (24 July 2008)

Pelly......The Engineer is talking about cheap and nasty clippers which are dangerous, imports from Hong Kong. The ones you have bought were from a saddlery auction which is why they were cheap, and they are a well know make, which shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## pelly (24 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Pelly......The Engineer is talking about cheap and nasty clippers which are dangerous, imports from Hong Kong. The ones you have bought were from a saddlery auction which is why they were cheap, and they are a well know make, which shouldnt be a problem. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ive seen the Ebay ones now!!  Mine came from Hatherleigh Auctions in devon.


----------



## Donkeymad (24 July 2008)

I remember last winter -when clippers were being purchased - that there was a warning about some of these clippers off ebay. I believe I know who this poster is or works for (and I have bought clippers from them 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TheEngineer (24 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

I also would like to know if you repair clippers as well because I would like a quote on a pair of liveryman arena plus clippers I bought to repair, was told the armature needed replacing?

Caroline 

[/ QUOTE ]

Caz - Have you contacted Glovers in Fenton? They do all makes of clippers for servicing/repairs.

I have always found them very reasonable. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Re your Arena Plus, if it is the armature, you will be looking at an expensive repair. The last one I did for a customer was nearly £100 if memory serves me correct, as the armatures are the most expensive component on a clipper.

Ian (the engineer)


----------



## TheEngineer (25 July 2008)

Please see the new post, which shows E Bays response to my information that these clippers can kill!


----------



## pelly (26 July 2008)

seen it and replied x


----------



## Fantasy_World (27 July 2008)

Thanks Ian for letting me know that. I did think it might be expensive hence the reason the person was selling them in the first  place. I think I paid about £30 odd pounds for them at the time including postage. I know the seller said they thought it was that which had gone. I will get them checked out as soon as I have some available money to pay for the repair. I think even if it is £100 it may be worth doing if the machine would otherwise be in very good nick as I know these can be expensive new.
But thanks very much for letting me know the approximate cost as it gives me a ball part figure to work on now 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Caz


----------

